# 20 inch S-2 /blue band spoke length



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm looking to lace a 28 hole blue band hub to a 20 inch S-2. Is 7 9/16 correct? I'm guessing 7 5/8 works as well. Can anyone confirm this or measure a wheel they have. Thank you


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

I meant to measure mine this morning but forgot. I think you are right, I’ll try to remember to measure tonight and confirm for you. Went through this same thing a few months ago...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I meant to measure mine this morning but forgot. I think you are right, I’ll try to remember to measure tonight and confirm for you. Went through this same thing a few months ago...



I never have any luck researching old threads. I figure all this has been done before. Thank you


----------



## Gordon (Jul 8, 2021)

This might help.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

Gordon said:


> This might help.
> 
> View attachment 1443155



As always ,Thank you Gordon. Do you think that is 3 cross? The other lengths given I have seen referenced as 3 cross so I would imagine it is.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> As always ,Thank you Gordon. Do you think that is 3 cross? The other lengths given I have seen referenced as 3 cross so I would imagine it is.



Yes it is. Standard Schwinn pattern. Enjoy your blue band! Mine is my absolute favorite riding stingray I’ve ever owned or ridden. Ever. Perfect for cruising and longer distance.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Yes it is. Standard Schwinn pattern. Enjoy your blue band! Mine is my absolute favorite riding stingray I’ve ever owned or ridden. Ever. Perfect for cruising and longer distance.



A blue band Stingray was on my wish list. I'm going to build up the wheel and add it to one of mine. My '67 is all original so I may add it to my '68 that is not. Really  looking forward to it. I also came across a red band 28 hole that I may lace up as well on  a S-7.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A blue band Stingray was on my wish list. I'm going to build up the wheel and add it to one of mine. My '67 is all original so I may add it to my '68 that is not. Really  looking forward to it. I also came across a red band 28 hole that I may lace up as well on  a S-7.



You’re gonna love it. I picked up a rusted out ‘65 with a blue band. Sooooo good! I’m interested to hear about that red band! I was just reading about those 28 hole red bands last night because I was looking for information on the manually shifted 2 speed bendix I bought with 28 holes. Gonna put that in my 1952 Spitfire pig bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> You’re gonna love it. I picked up a rusted out ‘65 with a blue band. Sooooo good! I’m interested to hear about that red band! I was just reading about those 28 hole red bands last night because I was looking for information on the manually shifted 2 speed bendix I bought with 28 holes. Gonna put that in my 1952 Spitfire pig bike.
> 
> View attachment 1443198
> 
> View attachment 1443199



I will be honest I have a yellow, a red and a couple manuals and the manual is my favorite. No double braking to get in correct gear. They are on 26 inch bikes. A manual on a stingray sounds awesome I will be looking for one of those. I love the save on that '65, killer rider.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I will be honest I have a yellow, a red and a couple manuals and the manual is my favorite. No double braking to get in correct gear. They are on 26 inch bikes. A manual on a stingray sounds awesome I will be looking for one of those. I love the save on that '65, killer rider.



I’m with you, the manuals are the best. I’ve got one that still needs to be thrown in a 26”, but I just happened upon this 28 hole on eBay last week and jumped on it, I’ve already got a spare shifter, cable and clamps. I’m assuming the spokes will be the same length as the blue band. We shall see. 

Thanks. I’ve never had a stingray that I really enjoyed riding, but this one.... I rode it on about a 8 mile ride last weekend. Was super nice!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I will be honest I have a yellow, a red and a couple manuals and the manual is my favorite. No double braking to get in correct gear. They are on 26 inch bikes. A manual on a stingray sounds awesome I will be looking for one of those. I love the save on that '65, killer rider.



I do use the front brake on my ‘65 so I don’t have to double brake and shift lol.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I’m with you, the manuals are the best. I’ve got one that still needs to be thrown in a 26”, but I just happened upon this 28 hole on eBay last week and jumped on it, I’ve already got a spare shifter, cable and clamps. I’m assuming the spokes will be the same length as the blue band. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks. I’ve never had a stingray that I really enjoyed riding, but this one.... I rode it on about a 8 mile ride last weekend. Was super nice!



Did you use a 6 7/8 spoke at 3 cross?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you use a 6 7/8 spoke at 3 cross?



I do believe I did. At the time I was lacing a handful of 20” wheels and this was the only one that took a special length spoke. If 3 cross is what Schwinn did on everything, that’s what I did. I’ve never called it anything, just count holes as I’m lacing lol.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok I measured.. 6-7/8 is what mine are and if I understand correctly, it’s a cross 2 pattern.


----------

